# Wii #0642 - Okami (USA)



## shaunj66 (Apr 14, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0778^^


----------



## johny69 (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never played this game before but it's very hyped. So I hope it works on PAL so I can give it a try


----------



## dydy (Apr 14, 2008)

nice release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope it work on pal


----------



## damon666 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice one , get ready to draw kids


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

Wat?  I thought this was a PS2 game...


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't believe it took me ten full minutes to see this post, I've been checking pretty obsessively all day waiting for this.  Now just to wait for it to hit usenet.


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2008)

What's the difference between the boxart above and this one?:


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Woah! Earlier than I expected..


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 14, 2008)

WOOP,i gotzta get this,even though ive got the PS2 version.


----------



## cyr0x (Apr 14, 2008)

johny69 said:
			
		

> So I hope it works on PAL so I can give it a try


Freeloader ... Gonna get this game tonight, whee.


----------



## Bv8360 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well PS2 reviews for this game averaged ~9.0 / 10.  Could be a good sign, something different for sure.

Cheers


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

hurray! i just woke up a few minutes ago and saw this, can't wait to play it


----------



## mooyah (Apr 14, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> What's the difference between the boxart above and this one?:



Can't you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like this one might be the Japanese one with an ESRB cert stuck on to it as a placeholder or something. Says okami in Japanese kanji too whereas the one up there is in English.


----------



## piatzo (Apr 14, 2008)

nice release!

this game is awesome!!!!!


----------



## canli (Apr 14, 2008)

YES! Finally!! Thank you Capcom!


----------



## johny69 (Apr 14, 2008)

cyr0x said:
			
		

> johny69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to be honest I don't think there is any difference between Freeloader and a chipped Wii which can change the region bit on the fly. The Freloader must do the same thing for people that just don't have chipped Wii's. So if it doesn't play on a Chipped Wii it won't play with Freeloader also. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ganons (Apr 14, 2008)

whens PAL due?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 14, 2008)

This game sure is classy. I need to wipe my mouth with fifty dollar bills and eat organic strawberry cake. It was beautiful on the PS2, and it should be spectacular on the Wii.


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't often post on these - but for the love of god BUY THIS GAME.

It's a massive insult to the state of the gaming industry, that companies like Clover have to fold due to low sales.

Okami was a massive hit in the "scene" and it was the scene that ultimately was it's downfall (it had an appallingly small amount sold).

This is a chance for a ressurection of Capcom's interest in this kind of thing, to make a new product, rather than port an old one (But it's welcome).

Personally, I think this game rivalled Zelda, but the graphics were a bit fuzzy at times.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

johny69 said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FreeLoader, if used with a chiiped Wii, stops the double channels ... it basically blocks updates.

And, on an unchipped Wii, it makes the Wii temporarily region-free, and sorts out the updates.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 14, 2008)

was a great game on ps2, despite the wonky drawing controls with an analog stick...looking forward to wagging my wiimote with this one

GREAT STORY! Beautiful Graphics....Well worth $40.


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I am off for a nighshift. Should be up on Easynews by the time I get home in the morning. I have never got or used freeloader on my chipped Wii. Might have to give it a try if this does not work on pal.


----------



## mousan (Apr 14, 2008)

is there french language in the us release ?? or is it only english


----------



## johny69 (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> johny69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So to recap. Aside the double channel feature is there a game of a different region then the one that the console is that will work with the freeloader and not with out it (on a chipped Wii)? More simple version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there any difference between the region auto patching of chips and the Freeloader?


----------



## De_Brandweer (Apr 14, 2008)

I need this game.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

johny69 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some games are less likely to have issues if you freeloader them, than if you regionfrii/brickblock them.

for instance, with Trauma Centre : New Blood , and Metroid 3, people experience fewer issues if they do a straight burn and use freeloader, than if they patch the ISO, then burn it.

Or, so I have noticed, from posts on various sites.


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 14, 2008)

please control with trucha signer if there is the spanish language!


----------



## Jockel (Apr 14, 2008)

So many releases, but still no sign of the Milestone Shooting Collection, which was released 4 days ago.
Well, Okami is at least good fun to kill the time. 
But man, i absolutely can't wait for the MSC (aka Karous Wii).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Karous has been on many sites for days, Jockel.


----------



## Jockel (Apr 14, 2008)

WTF Srsly? oO why isnt it listened here, then?


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice.  I'm excited to give this game a shot and see if it's something I'd like to purchase.  I hear it's going to be a great Zelda alternative for the Wii.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

I just PM'd you a link ... other sites have it, too.

I have no idea whay it isn't here ... possibly because all the versions of it, that are on the net, are scrubbed.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

even if it don't work on pal we can patch it with that program anyway so no probs.

edit: it seems the Wii opera channel has been dumped too but it's not listed here yet, you can't do much with it as it needs that wad thingy.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm playing this now ... it's pretty decent ... 'feels' better than the PS2 version, to be honest.

I liked the PS2 version, but was not as wow'd by it, as many people were.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

that was fast thebobevil, it's not even on usenet yet :S


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil could you pm me also plz.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

A few private trackers have it, but I got mine from a friend, who dropped it off 20 or so minutes ago.

I have only played about 10 minutes of it, to see what the controls felt like.


----------



## Rulza (Apr 14, 2008)

Downloading right now. 
I'm extremely hyped about this game, been wanting to play it ever since it was released on the PS2


----------



## Puxel (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive been waiting for this for a while. Getting on it now.


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 14, 2008)

Scoobos said:
			
		

> I don't often post on these - but for the love of god BUY THIS GAME.
> 
> It's a massive insult to the state of the gaming industry, that companies like Clover have to fold due to low sales.


That's exactly how I felt with Zack and Wiki.  The game was just too enjoyable to be so unknown and undersold.  Not that Capcom is going under for releasing ZW, but the piss poor sales could easily shy them away from releasing ZWII - and that would be a shame.  This game, I've never played it, I've never cared about it and I'm backlogged on games as it is.  As such, I'm downloading it now to test the game to see if it's something I'll find enjoyable.  If it is, this'll be a game I'd buy to support the effort that Capcom is putting in to the Wii despite their abysmal sales on anything not Resident Evil.


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2008)

A certain site with the letter *n* that uses *torrents* has it, but it's a private tracker.


----------



## hanman (Apr 14, 2008)

woohoo! there goes my evening


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is this game worth it?


----------



## Puxel (Apr 14, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> A certain site with the letter *n* that uses *torrents* has it, but it's a private tracker.


..few more hours then...


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> A certain site with the letter *n* that uses *torrents* has it, but it's a private tracker.



i don't have a invite for that website, i've checked blackcats demonoid and another private tracker i'm registered to but nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe it will appear on usenet tomrow moring or someting.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 14, 2008)

Yesss. I've been waiting for this one.


----------



## Knolli (Apr 14, 2008)

any chances on multi language?
since umbrella chronicles and zack & wiki had multi-language, it seems kinda possible to me.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 14, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> A certain site with the letter *n* that uses *torrents* has it, but it's a private tracker.



Yep! Found it there too! Yeehaaa!!


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn still nothing on usenet that I can find.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Losenet


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Losenet



at least we don't have to seed back once we are done.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither do I


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well u were give the game by a friend so of course not, i'm talking about private trackers.


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 14, 2008)

dasfteg said:
			
		

> please control with trucha signer if there is the spanish language!


please!


----------



## Puxel (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Losenet


This is like the first time something's been on private trackers before it was on usenet I can remember. I think Japanese No More Heroes was the same, but...anyway. I don't have anything against usenet. Good system, but most files I need are only a GB or two, and already on trackers before i need them


----------



## asher (Apr 14, 2008)

i finished this game like a month ago on ps2.
and i have to say its maybe the best game ever on ps2..
or at least beside the best (Shadow of the colossus, Ico).

and let me tell you guys if you havent played this...
i dont know what the fuck are you waiting for.

if theres a game that made miyamoto and aonuma feel goosebumps
this is it.


----------



## johny69 (Apr 14, 2008)

"Works on PAL according to another tracker, but the dude who said it worked also said he brickblocked it just to be safe."
That's what I heard but Haven't confirmed it my self yet


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does the game contain a Wii System Menu update with USA Wheater/News channels? If it doesn't I'm probably gonna import this.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Apr 14, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Does the game contain a Wii System Menu update with USA Wheater/News channels? If it doesn't I'm probably gonna import this.



No, it doesn't.
Only Nintendo made games have updates.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do you a big, long list of stuff that hits the _better_ private trackers before UseNet, these days lol


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

it's on black cats now.


----------



## invaderdan (Apr 14, 2008)

CaptainDreadful said:
			
		

> Pikachu025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true. I just put the disc in to my Pal Wii with the latest firmware and WiiKey 1.9g and it said a system update was needed. Then I tried freeloader and I got a black screen. Gonna try using brickblocker on it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't have the update appear, on my PAL machine.

I know for a fact that it was burned from an untouched ISO.


----------



## johny69 (Apr 14, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I didn't have the update appear, on my PAL machine.
> 
> I know for a fact that it was burned from an untouched ISO.



So it's working on your PAL?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Yep


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

invaderdan said:
			
		

> Not true. I just put the disc in to my Pal Wii with the latest firmware and WiiKey 1.9g and it said a system update was needed. Then I tried freeloader and I got a black screen. Gonna try using brickblocker on it.



what firmare do you have?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jockel said:
			
		

> But man, i absolutely can't wait for the MSC (aka Karous Wii).


*Karous* is out for quite some days, filename is: *tmd-msc*


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Jockel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ... that's what I was telling him


----------



## invaderdan (Apr 14, 2008)

invaderdan said:
			
		

> CaptainDreadful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPDATE: I used brickblocker on it and it now boots fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jalaneme the firmware I have is whatever the latest firmware is.. 3.2E i think?


----------



## Puxel (Apr 14, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Jockel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the MiLK scrubbed release a while ago.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Like I said, I think the reason that there is no 'official' release of it, is that the version that is going around is scrubbed ... I have not seen a un-scrubbed version of Karous.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone on usenet loves Alvin and the Chipmunk. Go away fool!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Someone on usenet loves Alvin and the Chipmunk. Go away fool!



???


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

invaderdan said:
			
		

> UPDATE: I used brickblocker on it and it now boots fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right, i guess i will have to download the brickblocker then, what version did you use?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 14, 2008)

wait...does the freeloader twice trick not work on this to stop the update?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Try Wii Kit ... it's an all-in-one tool.


----------



## mwaddoups (Apr 14, 2008)

Can someone open it with trucha and check the first partition for what version of WiiSystemMenu is present?


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are there any significant differences that would motivate me to obtain this if I've already played the PS2 version?

Paintbrush control differences do not count.


----------



## invaderdan (Apr 14, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> invaderdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just downloaded the one from here. For some reason the normal one wouldnt open on my PC but i used the java based version instead. I also patched it with the latest version of WiiFrii (2.3b) before using brickblocker... 
Hope this helps you


----------



## stivsama (Apr 14, 2008)

Why is there no disclaimer of "we do not provide roms" for this game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I didn't have the PS2 version, I'd be all over this.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2008)

invaderdan said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the one from here. For some reason the normal one wouldnt open on my PC but i used the java based version instead. I also patched it with the latest version of WiiFrii (2.3b) before using brickblocker...
> Hope this helps you



ok, cheers i will do that then.


----------



## paOol (Apr 15, 2008)

heres a hint.

enter "Okami_USA_WII-ZRY" in google to find it.


----------



## DjFIL (Apr 15, 2008)

Pikaash2586 said:
			
		

> Are there any significant differences that would motivate me to obtain this if I've already played the PS2 version?
> 
> Paintbrush control differences do not count.



no game extras that i've heard of, except it is 16:9 and 480p.

downloading it at home now, hope it's ready for tonight.  probably won't get played lots as i've got way too many games on the go currently.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 15, 2008)

Works on PAL ?

lulz


----------



## stivsama (Apr 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least we don't have to pay extra... for something that's able to be downloaded later in a torrent?

But I am interested in usenet.. when the Bittorrent community folds.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 15, 2008)

stivsama said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha I can only ever laugh at those who diss usenet _in favour_ of torrents. This only ever happens when the individual in question has never tried usenet. Once you go news you never go back


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't get it people. I drive a car, you take the bus. Everything has pros and cons. Sometimes I use usenet and sometimes I use torrents. Why do you have to like one over the other?


----------



## babelfish (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> I don't get it people. I drive a car, you take the bus. Everything has pros and cons. Sometimes I use usenet and sometimes I use torrents. Why do you have to like one over the other?



Because if they didn't they would have nothing to fight about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and BTW, usenet is better


----------



## gladi8r (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes,
Torrents rule.
Only use torrents, ever.
Usenet sucks. 
Do not speak of it again.


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 15, 2008)

gladi8r said:
			
		

> Yes,
> Torrents rule.
> Only use torrents, ever.
> Usenet sucks.
> Do not speak of it again.



Did you create an account just to say that?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 15, 2008)

People should buy this game so capcom knows to that original creative games can sell well on the Wii instead of crappy mini games.


----------



## gladi8r (Apr 15, 2008)

sid0101 said:
			
		

> gladi8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No.
Did you create an account just to misunderstand it?


----------



## Vulpix (Apr 15, 2008)

Newsgroups don't have it yet.


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 15, 2008)

gladi8r said:
			
		

> sid0101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Urza (Apr 15, 2008)

gladi8r said:
			
		

> Yes,
> Torrents rule.
> Only use torrents, ever.
> Usenet sucks.
> Do not speak of it again.


You can have fun with your variable 0-400kb/s down speed, which is completely dependent on other's interest in the file

I'll just sit here and continue to enjoy my 5000kb/s constant down speed on anything I download, without having to waste any bandwidth sending data back.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 15, 2008)

gladi8r said:
			
		

> sid0101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, it's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard for a thousand different reasons.

Secondly, it's completely off-topic.


----------



## Chinman (Apr 15, 2008)

dont diss the torrenters, yay torrenters you guys rock, we need ppl like this to keep the fuzz off usenets back


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> gladi8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except you're enjoying a 0kb/s constant down speed right now because it's not on usenet yet.


----------



## Comedor (Apr 15, 2008)

I know this is not the place, but what you guys think about buy the original copy game? Just for once!

Capcom really deserves it, and the success achieved in the PS2 was very poor, imagine if the Wii version achieve greater! They even talked about a possible sequel. Serious, I'm buying this one, it's just $39 for a pack that goes beyond 40hs and good gameplay.


----------



## sid0101 (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?  He was responding to the torrents rule, usenet sucks comment.
There is no indication that he doesn't use torrent.  Although, it is clear that he prefers usenet over torrents (just as most would).
In any case, I prefer usenet over torrents.  So if its not on usenet, torrents here I come.


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope you all are enjoying the game, looks rather good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*If you're interested in reviewing the game for the Temper Post, PM me!*


----------



## Urza (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably still get it before the ones torrenting it do


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get it before you AND them, because I am downloading the higher rars right now on torrent, and I will download the lower rars on usenet when they start appearing and they will meet somewhere in the middle. :-)


----------



## Urza (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> I'll get it before you AND them, because I am downloading the higher rars right now on torrent, and I will download the lower rars on usenet when they start appearing and they will meet somewhere in the middle. :-)


Well I made several sandwichs in the meantime.

Sandwichs must count for something.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap, I have no sandwiches to show for my last several hours... You....... Win...


----------



## Serabii (Apr 15, 2008)

HECK YEAH seeeking!!!!

I've been waiting for this game~ I never played this game on my PS2 because it's never on my radar before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gotta give this a second chance because it's a best game leveled on The Legend of Zelda


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 15, 2008)

Vulpix said:
			
		

> Newsgroups don't have it yet.



I know. Just got back home from a nightshift. Was going to set it going  then head off to bed for a few hours.  Still no sign of it.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 15, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!!1one


----------



## piepants (Apr 15, 2008)

I got sick of waiting for the newsgroups, so I'm grabbing it from BCG instead.


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 15, 2008)

YES!!
Okami FTW 
uhh..actually , i burned the PS2 ver. but never played it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
the boxart is nice


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> I got sick of waiting for the newsgroups, so I'm grabbing it from BCG instead.



Well it's being upped to usenet now, so have at it!


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> piepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I might actually have it before... 43 hours from now after all.  Of course if I like it as much as I think I will I'll be buying it anyway, but I always like to try before I buy.


----------



## dydy (Apr 15, 2008)

Confirmed Working on Wii PAL 3.2 E with wiikey 1.9S i have brickblocked in case or..And the game is only english and very nice game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I hope a patch come for activate the multilanguage

Filenames:zry-okami


----------



## deetee73 (Apr 15, 2008)

wat r the controls like - seems sum bad coms about them


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 15, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> piepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where on usenet plz?


----------



## mousan (Apr 15, 2008)

imagine fleshy thing without b..???


----------



## De_Brandweer (Apr 15, 2008)

It says system update on my pal wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



forgot to brickblock it


----------



## mousan (Apr 15, 2008)

does anyone try it  with french or spanish language at Wii settings???


----------



## Elfeckin (Apr 15, 2008)

don't want to wait all night for it to ul to Usenet so i grabbed it off of TL...i have to admit as much as i love Usenet, Private Torrent sites do get things faster....not all things but most....and the speeds are just as fast....at least the sites im on...


----------



## dydy (Apr 15, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> does anyone try it  with french or spanish language at Wii settings???




No multilanguage mate only english


----------



## mousan (Apr 15, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> mousan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for reply


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

For any who forgot to brick-block, and got the update message :

Don't burn a second disc, and son't accept the update ... just use FreeLoader.

Yes, you'll have to burn or buy FreeLoader, but then at least you'll have it to hand if you forget to brick-block another game.


----------



## piepants (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> For any who forgot to brick-block, and got the update message :
> 
> Don't burn a second disc, and son't accept the update ... just use FreeLoader.
> 
> Yes, you'll have to burn or buy FreeLoader, but then at least you'll have it to hand if you forget to brick-block another game.



Do you only have to run Freeloader once though? Or do you have to run it every time you put the disc in to prevent the update?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm wondering about the controls. The nintendo mag review said the controls was harder than PS2 version, because it's difficult to draw correctly.

But TheBobevil said it's way better than PS2, so maybe I'll play it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's one of the few games I finished.

Thanks for the controls review !


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Every time.

Insert FreeLoader ... wait for the lines ... eject FreeLoader ... insert game.

Takes a few seconds, is all.


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 15, 2008)

can someone plz point me to what group this is on usenet plz - if at all?


----------



## piepants (Apr 15, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> can someone plz point me to what group this is on usenet plz - if at all?



a.b.boneless

The only search it shows up for me on says it's incomplete though.


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 15, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers m8


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

You cannot ask for things like that, and you cannot post things like that, here.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 15, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> You cannot ask for things like that, and you cannot post things like that, here.



What is this boneless creature you speak of? An amoeba, a protozoa?


----------



## chr0m (Apr 15, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> nice release
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't everything work on PAL if you use Freeloader?


----------



## chr0m (Apr 15, 2008)

johny69 said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true, games I have that won't work with the Wiikey region free work fine with Freeloader on my PAL Wii.


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 15, 2008)

Grabbing this off rapidshare, I'd always intended to play the PS2 one but never got around to it.


----------



## Innes (Apr 15, 2008)

slooooooooooooooooow upload on usenet, very lame.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, while I was sleeping torrents downloaded the last 50 rar files and since at least half of the rars are uploaded onto usenet, I can just grab those without waiting for the upload to complete.



			
				Innes said:
			
		

> slooooooooooooooooow upload on usenet, very lame.



YOU'RE lame. Beggars can't be choosers. At least someone bothered to upload it. If you don't like it, then get it from a torrent or wait until someone with a faster connection uploads it and stop bitching.


----------



## Innes (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice group there! lolz.


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome...grabbed it last night but no time to play till tonight.  Now I won't have to open my retail copy.  SCORE!


----------



## n84 (Apr 15, 2008)

why isnt it on nzbmatrix yet?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

OI! Stop mentioning sites ...


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 15, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



protozoa... reminds me of the Krazoa haha (Star Fox Adventures)

Anyway, is the port good? or not?
I have the PS2 version but i've been waiting for the Wii port


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, you can either download it now ... or wait for my review


----------



## Innes (Apr 15, 2008)

there is a video review on ign, apparently the controls for the brushes are so good that the reviewer would not contemplate going back to the ps2 version.


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 15, 2008)

Full games up on the usernet etc. Sadly no par files yet. Getting a few errors when extracting.


----------



## clouwn (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone.

First sorry for my ignorance but anybody could explain me or give a link to understand how can i brickblock it?

Thanx.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 15, 2008)

clouwn said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> First sorry for my ignorance but anybody could explain me or give a link to understand how can i brickblock it?
> 
> Thanx.



http://wbb.rockman18.com/

I forgot to brickblock it too. Threw away the DVD because it gave me the update, so I burned a new brickblocked one. 

This game is MIGHTY FINE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the visuals.

PS: What's with all those wolves and little faeries lately?


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 15, 2008)

Hummm... My PS3 will have some rest now.


----------



## Heihouka (Apr 15, 2008)

Just tried this out on my Jap wii with a wiikey(1.9s) and... I think it's 3.2J? Semi bricked so I can't check. Last update from Fire Emblem PAL, at least. Doesn't work with brick blocker. Burning another copy now to test if it works without it and with freeloader instead...

Edit: Na, doesn't work. Damnit. ;__; Tried with brickblocker, without brickblocker and with freeloader and without both. Even turned off update blocking from the wiikey. Mjeeeeeh. ;__;

Disregard that, it works with WiiFrii 2.2. =)


----------



## Britprog (Apr 15, 2008)

Best bet is to get a pay usenet provider, the one without any par's worked great for me.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 15, 2008)

Played this for two hours so far, and I'll definitely be buying it.  One little issue I had at the beginning is it took way too long for the actual game to start (20 minutes or so of story, with the text appearing very very slowly) but still, great so far.

Edit:  For anyone who has played the PS2 version, is it just the game not recognizing my swings, or do you have to wait a little bit between attacks at least at the beginning of the game?


----------



## clouwn (Apr 15, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> http://wbb.rockman18.com/



Thanx a lot!


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 16, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> For anyone who has played the PS2 version, is it just the game not recognizing my swings, or do you have to wait a little bit between attacks at least at the beginning of the game?



As it turns out, to do combos, the swinging has to be done more slowly and rhythmically.


----------



## Veladonna (Apr 16, 2008)

i thought they wouldn't redo this for the wii because of clover's demise. so i didnt even hold my breath about it. that is the last time i listen to rumor.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 16, 2008)

Sadly the new controls ruin the experience imo. The swinging feels unnatural opposed to the PS2-controls, and the Brush tracking is way too sensetive. Its virtually impossible to draw a desent circle


----------



## armand66 (Apr 16, 2008)

I disagree Dingler, if you got worries drawing straight lines, hold down Z as well as B to draw a perfect straight line, and as far as circles go it's easy in the Wii version to get near perfect circles.


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 16, 2008)

I did have trouble with the straight lines thing until I saw the Z thing, but yeah, I think the brush controls work great, and once I figured out the swinging's timing that works well too.


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone else finding the graphics on this version a bit blurry. its like all fuzzy and shit. ps2 looked better imo - sharper at least. i have mine set to lcd tv:s


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 16, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> anyone else finding the graphics on this version a bit blurry. its like all fuzzy and shit. ps2 looked better imo - sharper at least. i have mine set to lcd tv:s



Are you using component cables and progressive scan?


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 16, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep got em both. tried sharpness on my tv, and improves a bit, but the main character up close seems fuzzy at times. maybe thats the design itself


----------



## Dingler (Apr 16, 2008)

I have that same problem (32" LCD TV with component cables and progressive scan)


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 16, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> I have that same problem (32" LCD TV with component cables and progressive scan)



Once you get past the first 30 mins or so and the sun comes up etc it all looks a bit sharper. Loving the game.


----------



## KTroopA (Apr 16, 2008)

grant666uk said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats good to know. i will play on


----------



## mooyah (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks nice enough for me. I have noticed that leaving it on LCD TV mode boosts the contrast and it lessens the light paper filter effect they put in to mimic the PS2 version. Changing it to Standard TV makes it stand out a bit more. You can tell it's still not as strong as in the PS2 version when the game switches to FMV for a moment in some sequences (eg. after completing Hana Valley and all the flowers come sprouting up). I'm guessing they cropped the movies Clover did for the PS2 version as you can see the stronger filter effect clearly. 

But that's just us pendantic folk grumbling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still a great game.


----------



## blu3scr33n (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm stuck already...
what am i doing wrong!
I can't fill in the missing star!

I put a little dab on the left side but it wont work.


----------



## katsuce (Apr 17, 2008)

if you have to buy one game and not burn it, it's this one
any people who's only going to download it here should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## dydy (Apr 17, 2008)

okami is really good game on wii


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 17, 2008)

katsuce said:
			
		

> if you have to buy one game and not burn it, it's this one
> any people who's only going to download it here should be ashamed of themselves




I would be happy to pop down to Tesco and hand over £30 but no one knows when it coming out in the Uk.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 17, 2008)

it looks blurry for me too, like some other people mentioned.

anyone figure out a solution for this? I've tried everything.

NM i just read it gets better after a little bit when the sun come sout?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> okami is really good game, ennui


----------



## godsakes (Apr 17, 2008)

all i want now is a port of God of war and Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## asher (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> all i want now is a port of God of war and Shadow of the Colossus



that wouldnt happen even if kaz hirai switched to nintendo.


----------



## ill0r (Apr 19, 2008)

cannot start okami - only get blackscreen (pal wii 3.2E, wiikey 1.9g)

as far as i know the problem only occurs on 50hz tv (tried wiifrii and video mode changer already without success). is there a way to bypass this problem??

thx in advance


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 19, 2008)

Play in 60Hz?


----------



## EmeraldEx (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaha. I can't believe they have an IGN watermark on the front cover.


----------



## syn13 (Apr 20, 2008)

doesn't work so far on my ntsc-j wii with d2ckey, i've tried patching it to english with wglp and even tried japanese too. can anyone help me?


----------



## Mandy (Apr 21, 2008)

syn13 said:
			
		

> doesn't work so far on my ntsc-j wii with d2ckey, i've tried patching it to english with wglp and even tried japanese too. can anyone help me?



Works with wiikey1.9g, WBB. 3.2J.


----------



## Innes (Apr 21, 2008)

game has hung twice on me so far, i put in 29 hrs into it, anyone else getting hangs?


----------



## syn13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandy said:
			
		

> syn13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you apply anything else to the iso? like wglp or wiifrii?


----------



## sushireed (Apr 22, 2008)

syn13 said:
			
		

> Mandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean I must also use WGLP or WiiFrii in-addition to WBB for 3.2J?

-Thanks in advance!!  Really lookin forward to this one!


----------



## syserror (Apr 23, 2008)

oh well, i've just semi-bricked my jap wii with okami...

any ideas if mario kart will restore access to the setup menus? hell, it's gonna take ages for the next firmware release... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no okami for me...


----------



## cyr0x (Apr 26, 2008)

I get black screen when I start Okami, with and without freeloader. I brickblocked it and used regionfrii.


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 26, 2008)

update your wii at the ios36 or use the IOS Version Patcher


----------



## cyr0x (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the newest updaet. Wiikey 1.9g and 3.2E.


----------



## dasfteg (Apr 26, 2008)

don't use brickblocker and regionfree, update your wiikey at 1.9s and enable the update blocker with the setup disk 1.4


----------



## cyr0x (Apr 26, 2008)

Gonna try it.

/edit.
Did not work. :'(


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 28, 2008)

The untouched ISO asks for an update on both a modded PAL and modded JPN console.

Brickblocked disc loads channel preview but blackscreens on load...

Anyone got ISO mod settings that work _without_ the use of freeloader...


----------

